# Fitting New Tyres Has Cost Me A Fortune



## MarquisMatsugae (13 Nov 2016)

Decided to fit my Nokian Gazzaloddi's for the winter Friday last
When putting on the tyres,I noticed that my rear thru axle bolt was not going through completely,so off to the shop I go.
We discovered that I had stripped the end threads of the rear mech hanger,so that's why it wasn't going through,so fine.
They said they would index the gears and take it for a wee run after putting on the rear mech hanger,so could I bring in my front wheel(I didn't think I would need it).
I came back and they told me that the hanger was frame specific,and their supplier did not stock it.
I managed to track one down from Slam69,and they sent me it post haste,but because I could not get time off I had to wait till the following Friday,2 days ago to take it to them.There was one guy in,who couldn't leave the front shop ,so yesterday it was.
The guys had fitted it and indexed the gears,and I thought that was that.
Nope,apparently I needed a new chain,there was play in the front wheel due to bearings needing replaced and my BB was making a clicking and creaking noise.
I could have swore my bike was in tip top condition with no creaks or play before I took it in !!!
So the new chain is on and the rear mech on,but has to go back to get the wheel and BB looked at.
Another thing,the cheeky buggers wanted to charge me 25 big ones for a rear mech and 20 big ones to fit it.
I got the right one for 10 quid with free postage !!!.When I told them yesterday that it only cost me less than half(retail price btw) what they wanted,they did look kinda embarrassed.And mumbled something incomprehensible.They also charged me 25 big ones for a standard Shimano 10 speed chain.
And more money to shell out next week..christ knows how much they will overcharge me for that(if I do go back to them)
So changing some tyres has rooked me of 25 quid plus 20 quid labour charges.
My moaning is over,and thanks for your time 
Has anyone ever stumbled on other things whilst doing something to their bike ?


----------



## steve50 (13 Nov 2016)

You are supporting your Lbs, good for you. Unfortunately your Lbs will probably have fixed rates for doing jobs that you might have been able to do yourself. It is the nature of the beast that we are going to find other jobs on the bike when doing tyre changes or maintenance, only yesterday i was cleaning and lubricating the chain on my Pioneer only to discover a new chain is required and the pedals need replacing as one is seized. I have a new sram chain and I will buy new pedals from my lbs and fit them myself.
All part of the joys of cycling.


----------



## Flyboy (13 Nov 2016)

Have you till got your old hanger , it will prob only be the first 2 or so threads that are crossed, you can file these away with a small round file , then put your axle in backwards just to take the bear off , and hey presto it's back to working . You now have a spare.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (13 Nov 2016)

Yeah,I probably could have done things myself Steve.
But why was the rear mech price so inflated ?.Especially when a shop in Gloucester can sell them for 10 quid.
That's a big difference.

It's all very well supporting your LBS,and I do try to,but when they are pushing prices like that up is it any wonder people go online ?
I'm not a skinflint,but I don't like being ripped off.Their reaction said enough.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (13 Nov 2016)

Flyboy said:


> Have you till got your old hanger , it will prob only be the first 2 or so threads that are crossed, you can file these away with a small round file , then put your axle in backwards just to take the bear off , and hey presto it's back to working . You now have a spare.



Still have it,will bear that in mind


----------



## Roadrider48 (13 Nov 2016)

Best you do the work yourself.
Then they won't be able to find other faults with your bike and rip you off.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (13 Nov 2016)

Hey @steve50 .Is your bike the Raleigh Pioneer?
I always remember them being typically Raleigh bombproof,as a lad I cycled with had one.Loved his,nice one.


----------



## steve50 (13 Nov 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Yeah,I probably could have done things myself Steve.
> *But why was the rear mech price so inflated ?*.Especially when a shop in Gloucester can sell them for 10 quid.
> That's a big difference.
> 
> ...



The problem with running any business is covering the running costs, profits have to be made and it is the average joe like ourselves who have to cover those costs, unfortunately that is just the way it is and that is why more and more of us head online to source our parts but the knock on effect of this is many small business are closing as they are unable to compete with online prices. Catch 22 situation really


----------



## steve50 (13 Nov 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Hey @steve50 .Is your bike the Raleigh Pioneer?
> I always remember them being typically Raleigh bombproof,as a lad I cycled with had one.Loved his,nice one.



Yeah, it is, twenty five year old and still in nearly mint condition, I have modified it a little but it is still a lovely bike to ride.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/show-us-your-steel-its-real.16850/post-4553696


----------



## screenman (13 Nov 2016)

I must admit I never get any suprises with my bikes, I know them too well for that too happen.

As for shop costs, well they are off the planet, a grotty shop in a quiet part of Lincoln can be £300 a week rent quite easily.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (13 Nov 2016)

steve50 said:


> The problem with running any business is covering the running costs, profits have to be made and it is the average joe like ourselves who have to cover those costs, unfortunately that is just the way it is and that is why more and more of us head online to source our parts but the knock on effect of this is many small business are closing as they are unable to compete with online prices. Catch 22 situation really


Agreed,I was just wondering why a shop in England can sell them retail price for £10,while a shop in Scotland sell them for £15 more.But yeah,I would like to help the little guy as often as I can,but it is getting harder.


screenman said:


> I must admit I never get any suprises with my bikes, I know them too well for that too happen.
> 
> As for shop costs, well they are off the planet, a grotty shop in a quiet part of Lincoln can be £300 a week rent quite easily.


Funny you should say that,the shop is slap bang in the middle of a not so nice housing estate.But the shop itself is well presented.You if I remember are a businessman,so you will have a better idea of shop rents and upkeep.
Hey,I will tell you what though ?
For such a small shop it's crammed with some mean looking bikes 
Pretty sure I saw a Wilier hanging up looking delicious.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (13 Nov 2016)

steve50 said:


> Yeah, it is, twenty five year old and still in nearly mint condition, I have modified it a little but it is still a lovely bike to ride.
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/show-us-your-steel-its-real.16850/post-4553696



Wow Steve,you were right it does look minted.
Nice.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 Nov 2016)

@MarquisMatsugae it's worth learning how to do those jobs yourself, especially as we are not exactly overrun by bike mechanics in our area.
I am not an overly enthusiastic bike fettler, would rather just ride them, but I can do all the stuff you mentioned: had to learn or the alternative was to buy another bike to tie me up till I found the time to get the broken one fixed


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (15 Nov 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @MarquisMatsugae it's worth learning how to do those jobs yourself, especially as we are not exactly overrun by bike mechanics in our area.
> I am not an overly enthusiastic bike fettler, would rather just ride them, but I can do all the stuff you mentioned: had to learn or the alternative was to buy another bike to tie me up till I found the time to get the broken one fixed



In terms of replacing bearings and the BB,I really should.
And I could have saved money doing the rest as it's really simple stuff


----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 Nov 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> In terms of replacing bearings and the BB,I really should.
> And I could have saved money doing the rest as it's really simple stuff


Aye, monitoring and replacing chains is really simple.
I have graduated to replacing cassettes and cranks this year.
Gonna try jokey wheels next, already done a gear hanger.
Sometimes the hardest bit is to know what to buy, but one can always ask on here, guaranteed to get an answer within minutes complete of a relevant link


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (15 Nov 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Aye, monitoring and replacing chains is really simple.
> I have graduated to replacing cassettes and cranks this year.
> Gonna try jokey wheels next, already done a gear hanger.
> Sometimes the hardest bit is to know what to buy, but one can always ask on here, guaranteed to get an answer within minutes complete of a relevant link



''Tis true,someone always knows the way.
A lot of Jedi bike masters on here


----------



## Psycolist (7 Dec 2016)

IRO getting nasty surprises about parts wearing or worn, I am a great believer in maintenance and cleaning to be done often and by a large, little. This means you get to know all areas of your bike intimately, and be able to spot and cure most problems, before they become problems. The forces put through the drive train on any bike are immense, and so wear is going to be happening just the same on a ride to the paper shop on a Sunday morning, as well as on the 70km outing on your day of rest. Unless maintenance and lubrication is taken seriously, these wear issues will happen all the sooner. As far as the LBS network is concerned, I would much rather deal with a back street one man band that a large chain store outlet, but agree that some of the prices charged in both types of outlet are so varied that shopping around is a must. I am lucky enough to have enough time and understanding of bikes that I undertake all my own maintenance, but if you need a third party to undertake that work, its not unreasonable to expect to pay the going rates. I know that some tasks will have knock on effects on other areas, but I believe they have only advised that additional jobs are required, not gone ahead and done unauthorised work. My advice would be to make sure you get a quote for the job you put the bike in for, and leave a contact number so that if any other difficulties are discovered, you want a call to discuss them, before any extra work is undertaken. ( Or learn to do it yourself )


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (8 Dec 2016)

Psycolist said:


> IRO getting nasty surprises about parts wearing or worn, I am a great believer in maintenance and cleaning to be done often and by a large, little. This means you get to know all areas of your bike intimately, and be able to spot and cure most problems, before they become problems. The forces put through the drive train on any bike are immense, and so wear is going to be happening just the same on a ride to the paper shop on a Sunday morning, as well as on the 70km outing on your day of rest. Unless maintenance and lubrication is taken seriously, these wear issues will happen all the sooner. As far as the LBS network is concerned, I would much rather deal with a back street one man band that a large chain store outlet, but agree that some of the prices charged in both types of outlet are so varied that shopping around is a must. I am lucky enough to have enough time and understanding of bikes that I undertake all my own maintenance, but if you need a third party to undertake that work, its not unreasonable to expect to pay the going rates. I know that some tasks will have knock on effects on other areas, but I believe they have only advised that additional jobs are required, not gone ahead and done unauthorised work. My advice would be to make sure you get a quote for the job you put the bike in for, and leave a contact number so that if any other difficulties are discovered, you want a call to discuss them, before any extra work is undertaken. ( Or learn to do it yourself )



Noted,and I have done the work myself .
I took my wheel into work as my gaffer (a former MTBer with a classic 93 Pine Mountain )said he would order bearings in from his supplier.
Total cost ?
20 mins of my lunch break.
I also bought a BB tool,and discovered that the left side was a bit loose but not overly loose.I took it all out anyway as the inside was a bit gungey so I wiped it down,regreased it and tightened it up .
Hey presto,I have a fully functioning bike again.
Note to selfon't panic when your LBS puts on a concerned face,as you may find that doing your own maintenance,with a few tips from others,can save you a fortune.
I realise these guys have to make money,it's what it's all about.
But when you discover that the sealed bearings you need are £3.19,you have to question the mark up of their prices.I mean ,do the math.
Also interesting is the place in Gloucester could sell me them for £6 each(retail)so £12 altogether.
Yep,you learn a lot and I will be doing my own maintenance from now on.
Edit -FWIW,my LBS wanted £20 plus labour to replace my bearings,so fark knows how much they would have tried to wangle for tightening and cleaning a BB


----------



## screenman (8 Dec 2016)

It costs a lot of money to run a business, without doing so you may be suprised how much. I get mythed sometimes when the 5 minute job I charge £45 for is questioned.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (8 Dec 2016)

screenman said:


> It costs a lot of money to run a business, without doing so you may be suprised how much. I get mythed sometimes when the 5 minute job I charge £45 for is questioned.



Also noted.
But maybe someone (maybe yourself) can explain to me why the difference in price is so great between Gloucester and Lanarkshire ? 
Bearing in mind that the one in Gloucester is a small business too.And bearing in mind my LBS can run two shops.


----------



## screenman (8 Dec 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Also noted.
> But maybe someone (maybe yourself) can explain to me why the difference in price is so great between Gloucester and Lanarkshire ?
> Bearing in mind that the one in Gloucester is a small business too.And bearing in mind my LBS can run two shops.



So many reasons, costs vary from one too the other. Many small businesses are running at a loss or very little return to the owner, of course this is poor practise, but some do not know better.

My friends small bike shop cost over £70 per hour to keep open.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (8 Dec 2016)

screenman said:


> So many reasons, costs vary from one too the other. Many small businesses are running at a loss or very little return to the owner, of course this is poor practise, but some do not know better.
> 
> My friends small bike shop cost over £70 per hour to keep open.



Understood @screenman .
You as a businessman will know better than I what it takes to run your own.
I'm just glad I stopped being lazy and got things sorted.


----------



## lpretro1 (8 Dec 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Also noted.
> But maybe someone (maybe yourself) can explain to me why the difference in price is so great between Gloucester and Lanarkshire ?
> Bearing in mind that the one in Gloucester is a small business too.And bearing in mind my LBS can run two shops.


Business rates are extortionate vary considerable - I would hazard a guess that they will be less north of the border than down south. Any retail premises probably needs to be earning £20-25K just to open the business every day - only after that will any profit be made. Shops down in SE can get away with charging £35 per hour upwards - round my neck of the woods £20-25 per hour is prob average...


----------



## screenman (8 Dec 2016)

lpretro1 said:


> Business rates are extortionate vary considerable - I would hazard a guess that they will be less north of the border than down south. Any retail premises probably needs to be earning £20-25K just to open the business every day - only after that will any profit be made. Shops down in SE can get away with charging £35 per hour upwards - round my neck of the woods £20-25 per hour is prob average...



That would be without paying any wages out I would imagine.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (8 Dec 2016)

lpretro1 said:


> Business rates are extortionate vary considerable - I would hazard a guess that they will be less north of the border than down south. Any retail premises probably needs to be earning £20-25K just to open the business every day - only after that will any profit be made. Shops down in SE can get away with charging £35 per hour upwards - round my neck of the woods £20-25 per hour is prob average...



There is that to consider I agree.
I think I was having a moan in general.
Spending money brings that side out in me .


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Dec 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Spending money brings that side out in me .


Well done on the bike mechanic learning @MarquisMatsugae!
I ended up with 4 bikes in 3 years because I could not find the time to get the broken ones fixed - I work weird shifts - so most probably spent more than you, now though they are all fully functional, jobs done by myself in my days off, with the help of this forum and of You Tube.
Redundant bits bought by mistake went to the local bike charity


----------



## lpretro1 (11 Dec 2016)

screenman said:


> That would be without paying any wages out I would imagine.


Correct...


----------

